# Franke spares



## dodgyref (Nov 23, 2012)

Where can I buy spare parts for my Franke flair?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

http://Www.espressoservices.co.uk should be able to order them in for you, or at least put you onto someone else.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

NB: Most of the "mechanical" spare parts are identical to those in the Jura X9. eg brewer unit, pumps, flow meters, thermoblocks.


----------

